# B&W of my Daughter



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2013)

I haven't posted any pics in a while so I thought I'd share one of my daughter. I took this one a couple of days ago. She's is growin up so fast. She only likes about 2 more inches & she'll be my height. 




Ali 0589 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr


----------



## carver (Sep 4, 2013)

What a beautiful young lady,they sure grow up fast.Fine picture of her Crickett


----------



## leo (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice capture Cricket


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful girl! Love your avy too!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 5, 2013)

Heck wait till she's looking down at you Crickett.

Lovely young lady and you did a great job on the photo.

Hoss


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful little lady cricket, post some up in my post pics of the kids in the outdoors


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2013)

Hoss said:


> Heck wait till she's looking down at you Crickett.
> 
> Lovely young lady and you did a great job on the photo.
> 
> Hoss


Thank you.....

& I know.....



blood on the ground said:


> Beautiful little lady cricket, post some up in my post pics of the kids in the outdoors


Thank you!
I posted some older ones of them a while back. I have so many of them yall would get tired of seein me post 'em.


----------



## quinn (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice shot crickett! It works well in b&w!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 5, 2013)

She's really becoming a lovely young lady!  Good shot Christy!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2013)

quinn said:


> Nice shot crickett! It works well in b&w!





wvdawg said:


> She's really becoming a lovely young lady!  Good shot Christy!



Thanks y'all!


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice shot Cricket.  It's not easy to photo someone not looking at the camera and make it work.  You did we'll on this one.  Has she started asking for payment yet?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2013)

DRB1313 said:


> Nice shot Cricket.  It's not easy to photo someone not looking at the camera and make it work.  You did we'll on this one.  Has she started asking for payment yet?



Thank you DRB. This shot was actually accidental. It was in between poses & I just happened to snap at the right time. 

She hasn't asked for payment....yet!


----------



## Marilee (Sep 17, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2013)

Lovely daughter, Cricket! That pic really did turn out great.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Marilee said:


> She's beautiful!





Silver Britches said:


> Lovely daughter, Cricket! That pic really did turn out great.



Thanks y'all!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Sep 19, 2013)

nothing like a daughter


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> She is beautiful!!!



Thank you


----------



## egomaniac247 (Sep 19, 2013)

Agreed and I say this in the most respectful way, you can see the transition occurring from girl to woman in the photo.  It won't be long now.

You should be very proud - pretty young lady.  I think she'd love to have the photo when she's older.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

egomaniac247 said:


> Agreed and I say this in the most respectful way, you can see the transition occurring from girl to woman in the photo.  It won't be long now.
> 
> You should be very proud - pretty young lady.  I think she'd love to have the photo when she's older.


Thank you & you are so right! She has changed so much over this past summer! So hard to believe she will be 12 in a couple of months!


----------

